# April Caption Comp - WINNER ANNOUNCED



## widsa (Nov 26, 2008)

"TRYING TO BRING BACK THE SEAGULL OUTBOARD"


----------



## ausbass (Feb 15, 2007)

The revolutionary new live bait: Seagulls!


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

"For pete's sake man, let go! Can't you see that GWS??"


----------



## granpop (Mar 23, 2007)

HELP - RAPE!!!!!!


----------



## Feral (Oct 18, 2008)

Add a bit of oil, and I've got a perfect livie for catching greenies!


----------



## Dave73 (Dec 3, 2006)

Look mum, no hands!

or

Who needs a paddle...

or

mush mush, c'mon were trolling for pelagics now!


----------



## FazerPete (Mar 10, 2009)

Here we see George connecting Hobie's new FlightDrive TM to his kayak.


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

is it just me? I cant see the pic.


----------



## JTC (Oct 19, 2007)

Davey G said:


> is it just me? I cant see the pic.


Not just you... Me too...

Cheers,

Jason


----------



## FazerPete (Mar 10, 2009)

Try this link: http://www.akff.net/forum/download/file.php?id=31807&mode=view


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

"squeal like a pig boy"


----------



## DougOut (Dec 31, 2006)

Davey G said:


> is it just me? I cant see the pic.


  game over ..... Davey's got the winner there


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

DougOut said:


> Davey G said:
> 
> 
> > is it just me? I cant see the pic.
> ...


thankyou, thankyou very much. I'd like to thank my mum, my dad and most of all my crappy computer.... :lol:


----------



## beefs (Jan 30, 2006)

"Chip, CHIP, HOT CHIPS - JUST ONE MORE!!" - The struggle faced everyday by kayaking Chip-a-holics Avianonymous volunteers...


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

sqwaaaaaaawwwwwwwkkkkkk. Let go of my pecker!!!!!!!!! :shock: :shock:


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

"ffffaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrrrrrrrkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk"


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

Bird gets a Buff - and Buff gets a bird


----------



## proangler (Nov 27, 2008)

"So this is what a flying fish looks like..."


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

Don't ask me Jonathon Livingston. Last week it was nothing but a red pimple on my ass!


----------



## joejoe (Sep 28, 2008)

The latest craze birding fishing is so yesterday.


----------



## joejoe (Sep 28, 2008)

The latest gulp with sound efects.


----------



## joejoe (Sep 28, 2008)

A bird in the hand is worth 2 in the bush theres no bloody bush out here


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

heat your heart out Bjork


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

first time i've used tuna feathers, they're quite tricky to tie on.


----------



## DougOut (Dec 31, 2006)

Now listen here Jonathon .... if you'll not sit still and I mean it this time, you can darn-well stay at home in future


----------



## Brownie (Aug 15, 2007)

No ..... No ...... Realy Noooooooo ....... I'm not a puuuuuupet !!!!


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

"Abra Cadabra!!.... <flutter, flutter>

Annnnndddddd, for my next trick, I will pull a bunch of flowers out of my ears!"

Red.


----------



## Stu (Feb 12, 2009)

After drowning his mobile phone once again the ever thinking kayak fisherman uses a primitive technic to get a message home.

Stu.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Worldwide cormorant shortage prompts aspiring bird-fishing trainer to look to alternative species.


----------



## Drewboy (Mar 18, 2008)

OH MY GOD... Here comes Fishnut.
Buff, please don't let him know I'm here.
He'll turn me into lures, like he did with that pet bunny of his.


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

"I wonder if I can patent my Gull propulsion system?"


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

"it's just my little finger for god sake, you're acting like it's my whole fist"


----------



## bankmaggot (Nov 9, 2008)

It was only 6 volts,your Honor!


----------



## josho (Nov 3, 2007)

Hey kids. We're eatin dinner tonight!

or

Wait till the greenies see this one........ its actually plastic.


----------



## chris58 (Nov 25, 2007)

Mans first Organic GPS


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

"Fly my pretty, fly!"


----------



## Buff (Dec 31, 2005)

Probably cant enter as its me in the photo :shock: 

Don't know about his Squawking, But I sure as Hell had a Smile on my Face :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## Chop (Jan 3, 2008)

Squawk! This is ludicris, youve got a sail and a kite and Just coz there is no wind your not using me, use your mirage drive ya lazy bugger!!!!! Squawk!

Chop


----------



## mattyp (Mar 7, 2008)

AARRRKK! Your name isn't John Hopoate is it?


----------



## Rebel 1 (Mar 27, 2007)

Its funny as hell, i use chips for bait and the seaguls go nuts.


----------



## azzaroo (Aug 17, 2007)

To think it started as a pimple on my arse!!


----------



## bobnobby (Mar 24, 2009)

Deploying lastest fishfinder, no batteries ,one use only!!


----------



## beefs (Jan 30, 2006)

The kids told me to _Twitter_ if I caught a fish...personally I don't see what all the fuss is about?


----------



## wedgetail (Mar 27, 2008)

Honest mister I was aiming for the red one!!!!!! ;-) ;-) ;-)


----------



## Kevlar (Nov 7, 2008)

Lure retrieval 101 - Popper extraction.


----------



## dolphinheads (Jun 19, 2008)

"Now all I have to do is tie this message to its leg and this little homing seagull will let the wife know that I will be home late"


----------



## dolphinheads (Jun 19, 2008)

I knew I shouldnt have been so bloody lazy and used the old chips for bait!


----------



## joejoe (Sep 28, 2008)

I liked the ride in the hobbie better


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

i came out here to get away from all the loud mouth birds at work

see if i can TERN this kayak around

new libra fleur with wings to prevent side leakage

always wanted to try fly fishing


----------



## coldwetnhappy (May 27, 2008)

Hey Mum, I've just figured out how to increase my casting distance tenfold!


----------



## upsidedown (Apr 3, 2009)

"What? You forgot the K.Y again!


----------



## zipper (Feb 27, 2008)

as if that was a punch buggy


----------



## Rodman (Jun 29, 2007)

"So ya thought ya'd crap on _my_ hat, did ya?!"


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

go on say it " I SWEAR NEVER TO EAT BAIT FROM A BURLEY TRAIL" and again ...


----------



## Cheeky (Jul 8, 2008)

In your best Cartman voice.....

Now watch while I stick my thumb up it's butt!


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

keep still while I get a photo. you're hall of fame material for sure!


----------



## azzo (Apr 4, 2009)

leftieant said:


> Hi all
> 
> Time for the April Caption Comp
> 
> ...


"Let me at him, call me a bloomin pigeon will ya, let me at him............."


----------



## Eldnar (Feb 3, 2009)

I *don't* :shock:  want this type of stimulas package!!!!


----------



## redman (Jun 5, 2008)

Seagulls for Bait - I Feel Like Eagle Tonight!


----------



## griffo1 (Apr 27, 2008)

Buurrrrrrrrrrrrrrrp

" Excuse me Doctor.....pilchards for lunch"


----------



## Grantos (Jan 28, 2008)

Hold still....my pretty. This will all be over very, very soon.

_Now where did my knife go?_ :twisted:


----------



## griffo1 (Apr 27, 2008)

*And one more thing....*

*" Did you hear about the depressed seagull who put his teeth in backwards....................he ate himself!"*


----------



## Sensei (Jan 16, 2009)

Thank You, enjoyed the fish meal but I'm not drying the dishes!!!!!


----------



## griffo1 (Apr 27, 2008)

Ok........ I got ya this far ...now its your turn to drive.


----------



## siro (Nov 16, 2008)

There is ALWAYS time for lubricant !!!!!!!!!


----------



## dp21 (Mar 22, 2008)

Off now, my little one! fetch me another 6 livies, and i'll undo the cord round your throat!!


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Lemme go , lemme go , theres chips , chips i tell you .


----------



## johnny (Aug 12, 2007)

FLOCK OFF!


----------



## GregL (Jul 27, 2008)

Bob would always flip you the bird when you tried taking his photo... ;-)


----------



## griffo1 (Apr 27, 2008)

*MAN*..... I godda do something about this BO... it's killen me... ( him too!). :lol: :lol:


----------



## theclick (Jun 25, 2007)

"You IDIOT! Pirates are meant to have parrots!"


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

for my next trick, i will turn a flathead into a penguin


----------



## Blaen (Jul 4, 2006)

Alright so I ate your chips, but if you keep holding me like that you are going to find out what they look like on the way out....................


----------



## Buff (Dec 31, 2005)

You have seen my Avatar.
Now it's My turn to get Equal :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## locky24 (May 24, 2008)

Thats the best Shark ,Marlin / FLY rig, I have ever seen. :shock: :shock: 
Once the Fishin mags get a few stories out I'm sure every fisho worth his salt will be out on every chip shop corner collecting this new form of live bait. :lol: :lol:


----------



## AJD (Jul 10, 2007)

What does a seagull has to do to get a chip around here?


----------



## Crezz2704 (Mar 21, 2009)

one of the many exciting things that can happen when flicking slugs at a bait ball.


----------



## cruiser (Dec 19, 2007)

OK if its seagull marinnana for supper then its seagull marinnana


----------



## griffo1 (Apr 27, 2008)

Look...I've had enough of this....

If you wanna fly....... there's a Qantas terminal over there!!


----------



## Swinger (Mar 29, 2009)

now where did i put that crab pot??


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

Catfish lolly.


----------



## AJD (Jul 10, 2007)

What do you mean it's over already! :twisted:


----------



## AJD (Jul 10, 2007)

This should get the greens focussed on somethng other than fishing!


----------



## Salty Dog (Sep 18, 2005)

Man to Bird: GIVE ME BACK MY CHIP!!!!


----------



## cummins (Jul 7, 2008)

1)i told u i could fly
2) well i see i snaged a bird 
3) noe u place a hook here 
4) dont fly its my son b-day and i promsed a bird
5) weel it says it all


----------



## dunebuggy (Dec 21, 2008)

NO . . . I DON'T want my ass wiped with a grotty old tea towel ..... thank you!


----------



## fisher (Aug 30, 2005)

....chasing catfish, Buff demonstrates how to rig the new range of lifelike Berkley GULLp plastics.....


----------



## FISHPEDDLER (May 12, 2007)

I TOLD ME MISSES I'D BRING HOME SOMETHING FOR DINNER!


----------



## Brownie (Aug 15, 2007)

leftieant said:


> Thanks to *MODERN FISHING MAGAZINE,* it's time to wrap up April's Caption Comp.
> 
> Well, what a response! Over 100 entrants, and some very, very funny one-liners in there.
> 
> ...


Thanks all and sundry, particularly our sponsor *MODERN FISHING MAGAZINE*

As mentioned, there were numerous great entries this month that had me chuckling each time I checked in on the thread :lol: :lol:


----------

